# Progress on the back porch project.



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello again.

I thought I'd post a few more pictures for those of you who've seen my deck porch project. Things are progressing pretty well but we have ran into a bit of a hot weather spell wise making it hard to get motivated with the caulking and painting but still I'm making progress.

On the picture of the ceiling you can see I'm using Can lighting and have adapted them for LED bulbs. I did have them installed but popped them out to prime and paint the ceiling, the ceiling is just primed now. I spent a lot of hours with a brush Sunday in the heat.
My arms and shoulders were worn out! The paint color for the ceiling will be the same color as the siding and the columns and trim will be White.

Bryan


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, that should be the front of the house. Fantastic job Bryon, sure looks like you will have plenty light there. But that will come in handy when you close it in for your shop.( Just kidding)

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a very enjoyable and relaxing area. Well done.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great project, Bryan...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Here is a 4 year old picture of the front of the house*

Herb,

I'll have to take a new picture of the front and side (the same view like this old picture) I've added a deck on the side. This picture was taken 4 years ago April when the big tent was set up in the back yard for our daughters wedding. It shows the front porch style and what I wanted to mimic when building the back.
My idea when building the deck/porch on the rear was to try to keep the same theme as the with the new build as the old front porch. It's getting there.

We've been here since 1980, the house was built in 1920 and it's been quite a job trying to repair and remodel this old place. There is still lots to do.

Bryan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

What sort of area do you live in Bryan? [rural - town - city]

I noticed during our 2012 road trip, that some house have large blocks of land.....and this is noticeable from some of the members photos...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think you did an excellent job following through with the style in your deck improvement. You have a lot of lawn to mow.
Herb


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

jw2170 said:


> What sort of area do you live in Bryan? [rural - town - city]
> 
> I noticed during our 2012 road trip, that some house have large blocks of land.....and this is noticeable from some of the members photos...


James,

I live in Independence, Missouri USA and in an old neighborhood where there are a few large plots of land. I have just over an acre but this lot size is not typical of Independence, I do have one of the larger lots around me.

Bryan


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I noticed during our 2012 road trip, that some house have large blocks of land.....and this is noticeable from some of the members photos...


It is really nice to have a little elbow room. That is a beautiful porch. I notice you put in some pretty solid concrete piers. How deep do they go?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> It is really nice to have a little elbow room. That is a beautiful porch. I notice you put in some pretty solid concrete piers. How deep do they go?


Hi Tom,

The piers (7 of them) in the ground are 36 inches inspected by the city building inspector, he also checked how the construction was done and how the roof and ceiling portion attached to the existing structure/house. I was happy when he Ok'd it all. Yippy!

Oh, the columns are made out of fiberglass and rated at 10,000 pounds each so I should have enough support, I bought them at lowes and they are 8 feet tall. That makes for a lot of ladder work.

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yup...
make that the front of the house...
you do some nice work Bryan...

next time ...
use a roller and primmer all four edges before installation...


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

What a great-looking porch Bryan. I think you've done a great job getting the proportions and column spacing just right, perfect neoclassical style.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bryansong said:


> James,
> 
> I live in Independence, Missouri USA and in an old neighborhood where there are a few large plots of land. ......
> 
> Bryan


We must have passed close by when we drove from, Memphis to Kansas City, on the way to Rapid City.....

Beautiful country.....


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks like a great job, Bryan. I'm sure you and your family will enjoy it.


----------



## DuanePhillips (May 19, 2017)

Last month I had installed a front porch at my home where the needed of space for seating are enough to comfortably walk around porch with family. I had also installed paving stones by getting in contact with the asphalt company Long Island who had installed pavement around my porch area. After the completion of my front porch, I can comfortably walk on, and I had got a classical appearance of my home.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice work! Are you planning to brick around the bottom to match the other bricked areas?


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Is that tongue and groove flooring under that tarp?


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Tonto1 said:


> Nice work! Are you planning to brick around the bottom to match the other bricked areas?


Hi Quenten,

Now there's a good idea. Last Summer and into the Autumn I was starting to work on making a skirt to go under the deck floor but while lifting a large cabinet I tore my left bicep tendon and had to have surgery, that stopped me working on the skirt. My plan at that time was to use concrete board and paint it to look like the foundation of the house and I still plan on doing that but I am a little concerned as to how that connection between the concrete board and the piering would look. I have a plan but I like your idea and will be seriously thinking about doing that. That would look much nicer.
Thanks for the great idea!

To your floor question the answer is no, not tongue and groove, it's just Ceder-tone treated lumber. I wish I had an available picture to show you. I did put a tongue and groove floor on the front porch and it is treated also, then after a few months letting it dry out I painted it with porch paint but there is a basement under that structure so I wanted it closed off. The back porch is just over the yard and it was built like a deck with spacing between the floor boards.

Later!


----------

